# Final show tonite...Blacknight: Deep Purple Tribute.



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

If there's any GC members in the Ottawa area lookin' for something to do tonight, I'm playing with my Deep Purple tribute for the final time at Greenfields.
Just hauled out 1000lbs of Hammond, Leslie Marshall etc etc etc for this one. It's going to be epic!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Sounds like fun, now where's my transporter to get there instantly...


----------



## WannabeGood (Oct 24, 2007)

Post some pictures or videos please and thank you.

Regards,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

By now you're probably already rocking it.

I hope it went well.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I saw your FB pic... poor Leslie look like it was going to have to fight to keep up with the Marshall


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

One of the best shows I've played in years.......around 200 people all rockin' to DP.


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

I don't give praise easily. non-reverb's band was spot on. If you closed your eyes, it was like having the Mark II lineup right there. Everyone in the band did a great job and the singer hit all the notes and had the right timbre of voice. Congrats on a job well done!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

WannabeGood said:


> Post some pictures or videos please and thank you.
> 
> Regards,


Ditto, preferably videos...


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

[video=youtube;OJVfJs-Wpcg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJVfJs-Wpcg&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Man, that video was amazing - I'm in awe. I wish I'd gotten of my lazy ass and come to see you guys in Nepean last night. 
I _think_ you're the guitar player, right? Even though you're the Hammond organ guru?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I am indeed the guitar player....and own and service the Hammonds....it's complicated. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Should've come out. Looks like you guys had a fun time.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Well done. Pro stuff. We opened for a dp cover band in Spain in 2001 in madrid. You guys we're at least as good if not better. And these dudes were on a European tour.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Hammond sounding great as per usual . Time for a vacation 



nonreverb said:


> I am indeed the guitar player....and own and service the Hammonds....it's complicated. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Badass job all 'round. I had a blast.


----------

